
Show HN: Glorious Demo – Create animations for your code samples - Daktest
https://glorious.codes/demo?
======
Walkman
Or you can just _literally_ record it with
[https://asciinema.org/](https://asciinema.org/) and embed like a video. The
text will be selectable even!

~~~
andrew_
And for added hotness around asciinema, try svg-term-cli.
[https://github.com/marionebl/svg-term-cli](https://github.com/marionebl/svg-
term-cli)

------
mcphage
Maybe I'm missing something here, but it doesn't seem like it actually runs
anything, it just has you provide "commands" and "responses", so you have to
fake out your entire interaction. Which means that when you change something
in your program's input or output, you'll need to manually edit the script,
instead of being able to regenerate it.

~~~
bastijn
This was my thought exactly. Also thought seeing 6 lines being typed was too
much, got the feeling I wanted to close the page. Animation went too slow and
didnt really add anything anymore at that point. The power of gif-based
samples is for the range 1-3 sec gifs I'd say.

~~~
bigblind
What this can provide over gifs, is accessibility, although I haven't checked
it with a screen reader.

------
Daktest
BTW, I didn't make this - I thought it was a really cool tool and wanted to
share it.

Credit for this tool goes to Rafael Camargo:

[https://glorious.codes/author](https://glorious.codes/author)

[https://rafaelcamargo.com/?utm_source=glorious-
codes&utm_med...](https://rafaelcamargo.com/?utm_source=glorious-
codes&utm_medium=author)

------
jtreminio
Looks smooth!

Similar tool would be [https://asciinema.org/](https://asciinema.org/)

------
ryanbertrand
This is super nice to look at. I think it’s acceptable for 1 line of code but
watching 5 lines being typed out felt a bit extreme.

------
jdpigeon
This will be perfect for an SDK developer onboarding electron app I'm building

------
TekMol
What is the license? You should add it to the project.

~~~
rcamargo
Well noticed TekMol. Just added MIT license to the project. Thanks for your
feedback!

------
oliverx0
Very good job!

